# I'm a slow painter!



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

So i've just about finished the background. 

Haven't constructed the foreground at all really, yet.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

What you have done so far is beautiful! Looks like a place in would like to hang out. :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeAnalytic (Jun 7, 2015)

Excellent work, nice style you have created with combining realism and soft-blend fantasy, a masterful use of composition skills. This type of detail work is not to be rushed or you will not obtain the same professional results. Here is a link to an artist who also has to take her time for each work: 
http://www.frances-mcmahon.artistwebsites.com/


----------



## Jalapeno (Sep 27, 2015)

I think you're doing a great job. Carry on! :biggrin:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm already loving it!
Don't care about speed, I used to have a phrase with my boyscout friends, it was "Slow, but sure"


----------



## WFMartin (Nov 10, 2015)

I don't feel that creating art should be a "timed contest", at all. My opinion is that one should provide all the care that is required to bring a painting to the degree of refinement that you wish it to have, using whatever time is needed to accomplish that.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I feel like I could walk right into this picture.


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ok, so I've started the foreground.

Need to alter the colour of the sky in the puddle, and get rid of the white outline. Paint in the rock lamination. Not really sure what to do on the right hand side. 

Pleased so far kind of.


----------



## dacotah (Feb 17, 2015)

Beautiful work!!!!!!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's really looking good Lashdown.


----------

